# wildcamping blackpool area



## cheekychick (Apr 30, 2013)

probably not the best location for a newbie but does anyone have any ideas of places that are suitable for a camper.


----------



## tommytli (May 1, 2013)

Ive used the carpark at fairhaven lake loads of times, but there is now an aire at the back of the swiming pool, next to the life boat station.


----------



## james1508 (May 1, 2013)

*approx 2 miles from Blackpool centre*

53.809128,-3.023665
53.809128,-3.023665 - Google Maps

approx 2 miles from Blackpool centre next to Stanley Park, no restrictions. Dead End Road.

James


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2013)

tommytli said:


> Ive used the carpark at fairhaven lake loads of times, but there is now an aire at the back of the swiming pool, next to the life boat station.


So have i and no no overnighting signs yet.


----------



## windysurfer (May 1, 2013)

The 'no over night parking' stickers which were stuck to all car parking signs in the area when the ' aires' opened has been peeled of the sign at Fairhaven lake by somebody.

Over nighting is still not allowed there.


----------



## MATS (May 1, 2013)

*Campsite for me*

Blackpool I am off this weekend Northern Soul Tower Weekender - campsite job much easier as I need to leave van unattended for hours on end....nice campsite close to South Pier.  Then the wilding begins as I am off to West Coast Scotland...let the real fun begin.


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (May 1, 2013)

*cleveleys*

park at the shore on clevelys ,,,there are signs up for no parking ,,,but you can park all night if you are ***fishing ***we  left a rod next to the van and nobody bothered us ,,,last year there was 22 vans and no one got booked ,,,you can park at the wall side there are no signs 

park freely in morcambe ,,outside the old frontier land ,,,


----------



## MATS (May 2, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> MATS said:
> 
> 
> > Blackpool I am off this weekend Northern Soul Tower Weekender - campsite job much easier as I need to leave van unattended for hours on end....nice campsite close to South Pier.  Then the wilding begins as I am off to West Coast Scotland...let the real fun begin.[/
> ...


----------



## pamela (May 4, 2013)

*Blackpool*



james1508 said:


> 53.809128,-3.023665
> 53.809128,-3.023665 - Google Maps
> 
> approx 2 miles from Blackpool centre next to Stanley Park, no restrictions. Dead End Road.
> ...



We parked in the coach park was only a fiver for overnight


----------



## yorkieowl (May 4, 2013)

We're parked at princes way cleveleys (seafront) there are parking restrictions of max 4 hours from 10pm-6am no return within 8 hours, but up at far end near tram stop there is unrestricted parking which is big enough for 5 to 6 motor homes, full though, so would have to get here early. We will stop til bedtime then move to park up (free) near hosp, very quiet road and sheltered when its windy.


----------

